# HELP doe in labor with hard ligaments???



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

HELP my doe appears to be in labor but with hard ligaments and no udder??? I did not even know she was pregnant - she was exposed to a buck but has shown zero signs until now. How can I help her? What's wrong? What should I do? Well of course this happens on a Sunday!

* She has kidded once before : a breech baby that she couldn't push out. I pulled it but it was dead.


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

Looks like she's not dilated very much either. Has she ever miscarried before? To me, that's what sounds like is going on. I hope I'm wrong. How long has she had this discharge?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

She had never miscarried before, though as I explained in my post, she lost a kid at term once before.
I just noticed this about 30 minutes ago.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It looks like a miscarriage to me. There's a structure in that sac. So sorry


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

What do you mean by a structure?
Also, we had planned on visiting family an hour away today. Should I stay home with her instead? I feel I should.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Look at the sac and see if something is in it. I would stay home to make sure she passes everything.


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

If you have a way to isolate her, keep her isolated and stay home and monitor her over the next few hours. Look for changes in breathing, discomfort, or bleeding. Keep your vet's number handy in case you feel it has become an emergency. Hopefully, she will deliver on her own without intervention then you can begin healing care.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

I think this is the structure that is talking about goathiker? Hope your girl does well!:hug:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

milkmaid said:


> What do you mean by a structure?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I looked closer; that is on the surface and there is nothing in the sac.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Interesting coincidence

Cloud burst pregnancy?


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Do you know when she was due?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

She is either at 154 days based on exposure to one buck, or somewhere under 91 days based on exposure to a different buck.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

It looks like a miscarriage. Keep a watchful eye.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

milkmaid said:


> She is either at 154 days based on exposure to one buck, or somewhere under 91 days based on exposure to a different buck.


Looks like 91 days and miscarriage. If she has lost a pregnancy last time as well... look into chlamidya.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All really good advice and suggestions.

I am sorry.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

No progress except the bubble popped. I gently reached a finger in and it's really tight in there. I feel a very tight circle near the outside opening like a virgin hymen?? (Does that even make sense because she's delivered a full term baby before?) I can barely fit one finger through. I gently pushed that one finger in as far as it would go and couldn't feel a baby or even reach the cervix. I know what I'm supposed to be feeling since I've assisted does many times before. I just can't reach that far, it's way too tight. On a doe in labor everything should be much softer and expanded.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I can call a vet tomorrow but I've had very bad luck getting in at vets' offices in this area.


----------



## wheel-bear-o (Jul 6, 2020)

It's not a hymen (though I understand you thinking that). The vaginal canal is shaped like a funnel. What you felt is probably one of the inner, tighter rings of tissue that would have been dilated if this was a normal labor and delivery. (In a normal laboring doe, if there is a failure to dilate like this, it's a condition in need of intervention called ringwomb.) Since she likely miscarried, she probably didn't need to fully dilate nor had the hormones to do so. I agree with trying to get a vet to check her out for a) chlamydia and b) to make sure she's expelled everything, and to possibly get an antibiotic shot if she hasn't.



milkmaid said:


> No progress except the bubble popped. I gently reached a finger in and it's really tight in there. I feel a very tight circle near the outside opening like a virgin hymen?? (Does that even make sense because she's delivered a full term baby before?) I can barely fit one finger through. I gently pushed that one finger in as far as it would go and couldn't feel a baby or even reach the cervix. I know what I'm supposed to be feeling since I've assisted does many times before. I just can't reach that far, it's way too tight. On a doe in labor everything should be much softer and expanded.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I hope she will be ok, there are no emergency large animal vets here (I did the run-around last year and ended up losing the goat). I will call first thing tomorrow.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

milkmaid said:


> No progress except the bubble popped. I gently reached a finger in and it's really tight in there. I feel a very tight circle near the outside opening like a virgin hymen?? (Does that even make sense because she's delivered a full term baby before?) I can barely fit one finger through. I gently pushed that one finger in as far as it would go and couldn't feel a baby or even reach the cervix. I know what I'm supposed to be feeling since I've assisted does many times before. I just can't reach that far, it's way too tight. On a doe in labor everything should be much softer and expanded.


You felt a nearly closed cervix. Leave it alone.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm no expert on this, but I believe a shot of Lutalyse will open the cervix so she can expel the fetus. It's Rx so you'll need to get a vet involved, but they don't have to be a goat vet to prescribe Lute.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Are there any cow farms around? They might have Lute.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Waiting with her at the vet, will see if I can get her Lute.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

So they took an X-ray (no calcified bones, so it's definitely the later breeding and a miscarriage), and gave her Lute, oxytocin, and an antibiotic. I've seen her having mild contractions in the few hours since then, but only a teensy bit of fluid coming.


----------



## K Brooke (May 9, 2018)

I’m so sorry that she miscarried! Glad you took her to the vet and got it all clarified though.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So sorry to hear she miscarried. But glad you found a vet and she is looked after.:hug:


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

It’s hard when they miscarry like that. I’m so sorry. Thank you for allowing us to share in this with you. We all learn from each other through good times and bad times.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So sorry.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ugh..sorry to read this. Good job on getting her taken care of.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Ohh I'm so sorry. How's she doing today?


----------

